# Canadian Dillion Guitars.. any experience?



## segue333 (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anybody purchased a Dillion guitar from VSN Guitars?It looks like they have a sale going on.. http://www.vsnguitars.com/dillion-canada-super-summer-sale/ thinking about ordering but have no previous experience with Dillion or VSN. Anybody ordered from them before? Thanks


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a canadian dillion 533. it was made in 2004. it was a cool guitar, once i changed everything that wasn't wood. when i did though, WOW! in fact, i wish i still had it. 

View attachment 3813




i also owned a roxbury legend custom. vsn sells those. i really dug that guitar, and i totally plan on buying another. i did swap the pick ups out forburst buckers, and new pots and caps. but it already had everything else on it right outta the box. it needed the fret ends dressed though. mine had a wilkinson trem and s.s. frets. i bought it from a guy who bought it from a really cool outfit (now defunct) called jsd's guitar shack. the guy was a member here as well. very cool guy. now his website goes to a japanese site about shampoo. i never bought from vsn, but i know they are in brampton. i talked to them once on the phone. they seemed ok.

View attachment 3811


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never heard of VSN guitars but I do have a 3 Dillions and they're very good "bang for the buck" guitars. Here are photos of the three that I own:

Dillion Moderne



Dillion PRS style




Dillion "Rosie" (Rosewood Telecaster)



Hope you find one that suits your needs. Good luck.


----------



## segue333 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks' for the info and pics guys. I pulled the trigger ad ordered this one: http://www.vsnguitars.com/products/Dillion-SG-Classic-Style-Electric-Guitar-With-P90-Pickups.html


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

segue333 said:


> Thanks' for the info and pics guys. I pulled the trigger ad ordered this one: http://www.vsnguitars.com/products/Dillion-SG-Classic-Style-Electric-Guitar-With-P90-Pickups.html


You're welcome. Looks like that SG's a pretty good deal, especially with the specifications you get for the price. Maybe take a few photos when you get it in and make a "New Guitar Day" post/review here.


----------



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

segue333 said:


> Thanks' for the info and pics guys. I pulled the trigger ad ordered this one: http://www.vsnguitars.com/products/Dillion-SG-Classic-Style-Electric-Guitar-With-P90-Pickups.html



Looks great! I think you'll be very happy with the quality and sound of that guitar, especially for the price.


----------



## Fingerstyle (Jul 30, 2014)

segue333 said:


> Has anybody purchased a Dillion guitar from VSN Guitars?It looks like they have a sale going on.. http://www.vsnguitars.com/dillion-canada-super-summer-sale/ thinking about ordering but have no previous experience with Dillion or VSN. Anybody ordered from them before? Thanks


I have a made in USA Dillion I bought many years ago that with Seymour Duncan pickups installed, is a great guitar for the money. It's a solid body les Paul copy. I was just looking up some info on these guitars for a friend and found this post on eBay. I don't know vsn, but I'd be cautious after reading this post about sellers in canada. I've been ripped off on a supposed luthier guitar made in china before by a guy in Singapore. Just do your research I guess before buying, it's easy to get Chinese guitars now, even when you don't want one. I got stuck with the one I bought, and I didn't want to rip anyone off so I never re sold it

(http://www.ebay.com/gds/Fake-Dillion-Guitars-/10000000005811171/g.html)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vsn carries the roxbury guitars. i had one, and they're awesome guitars. probably the best value you're gonna see up here for a les paul-ish guitar


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I owned a Dillion VMB-500 5 string bass. I bought it from Dillion USA about 10 years ago. It's a passive Stingray clone that was made in Korea with overall quality being very good.

TD


----------



## segue333 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know it's a old thread but just to let you know that I am super happy with my Dillion SG purchase. Thinking to purchase a Dillion LP junior to.and just in time VSN has a huge sale on all Dillion guitars. Can't beat this price. I heard once they sell out there will be sadly no more Canadian Dillion Guitars available... For all the other Dillion Canada fans, check it out. www.vsnguitars.com


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw this Dillion for the first time yesterday, and found it very interesting......

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dillion-DWG-...e-/261678881451?pt=Guitar&hash=item3ced46daab


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry , but $299 for a LP Double cut . Offshore. Too steep for me.


----------



## Robbarrie (4 mo ago)

I was looking the local ads when I came across this one. For $200 the dude had said he has had it for 15 years, bought it thinking he wanted to learn, then ended keeping it because he wanted to hang it on the wall. No serial # he said he can't find it. I know "some" if these guitars can be decent for the money and some are worthy up upgrading and turning out to be pretty good keepers. But also some are complete crap ! Can anyone verify it's approximate age, or where it might have been made for me. I don't have a strat and to see if I'd dig it I guess I can't go wrong ? or can I. There is always a ton of guitars out there to buy, I get it. But ever so often something comes along unexpected. I'm pretty sure I'd get my money back. Another risk and reward kind of thing. I'm asking what do think. No serial number usually spells wtf in my books.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

200 Dollars for a neck and body I can modify is almost always ok in my book, except for now because I am out of wall space. If nothing else it would be a platform to play with and the bank is safe.


----------



## irwinbarry7 (3 mo ago)

Robbarrie said:


> I was looking the local ads when I came across this one. For $200 the dude had said he has had it for 15 years, bought it thinking he wanted to learn, then ended keeping it because he wanted to hang it on the wall. No serial # he said he can't find it. I know "some" if these guitars can be decent for the money and some are worthy up upgrading and turning out to be pretty good keepers. But also some are complete crap ! Can anyone verify it's approximate age, or where it might have been made for me. I don't have a strat and to see if I'd dig it I guess I can't go wrong ? or can I. There is always a ton of guitars out there to buy, I get it. But ever so often something comes along unexpected. I'm pretty sure I'd get my money back. Another risk and reward kind of thing. I'm asking what do think. No serial number usually spells wtf in my books.
> View attachment 438300
> View attachment 438301


 That is hilarious! I'm looking at the same add on kijji and am going to buy it tomorrow! I didn't ask about a serial number yet though I think I will...also he said he bought it new 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Robbarrie (4 mo ago)

irwinbarry7 said:


> That is hilarious! I'm looking at the same add on kijji and am going to buy it tomorrow! I didn't ask about a serial number yet though I think I will...also he said he bought it new 20 yrs ago.


He already told me he would take $150 so there ya go. I was interested but ended up buying a 90's Mex Strat HSS (S Duncan Humbuckers) (it was more local for me) pretty cheap due to a stripped truss rod bullet, which I already removed and on order along with the American Ultra Trem as I don't care for the stock Trem bridges. Cleaned the pots and shielded the body cavity, so just waiting on the parts and were good to go. I hope that guitar works out for you. I liked the paint job, I thought it was pretty cool. Let us know, for the future if you thought it was worth the money. By the way people, always loosen the strings a bit first before tightening the truss rod and make sure you have the right size hex key, for your own piece of mind, however I don't buying it cheap if you don't care about stripping it. 😁


----------



## irwinbarry7 (3 mo ago)

Robbarrie said:


> He already told me he would take $150 so there ya go. I was interested but ended up buying a 90's Mex Strat HSS (S Duncan Humbuckers) (it was more local for me) pretty cheap due to a stripped truss rod bullet, which I already removed and on order along with the American Ultra Trem as I don't care for the stock Trem bridges. Cleaned the pots and shielded the body cavity, so just waiting on the parts and were good to go. I hope that guitar works out for you. I liked the paint job, I thought it was pretty cool. Let us know, for the future if you thought it was worth the money. By the way people, always loosen the strings a bit first before tightening the truss rod and make sure you have the right size hex key, for your own piece of mind, however I don't buying it cheap if you don't care about stripping it. 😁


Thx for the advice buddy, yes I in fact picked it up today. I'm hesitant on taking it out of the box lol! He's never plugged it in (so he says but I believe him) it has the plastic on the pups still. I'm super excited! Congrats on your purchase btw


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I tried a Dillon Rickenbacker bass copy, it has 24 frets, made me fell like Paul McCartney, Chris Squier or Geddy Lee .

They guy wouldn't sell it to me 🥺


----------



## Robbarrie (4 mo ago)

Right on, that's good. I was close but because he was a little far out of my way and I hesitated. He told he was just going to hang it on the wall. Not sure if those pups are hot, probably too much for me as I'm not into metal. It has that look to it, so that's what I'm thinking. Glad to hear you got it. Were you able to get him down ? For $150 that was a good buy. I don't know much about them I have herd some are pretty good others needed work. Hope you got a good one. I always say not risk no reward.


----------

